# New to the VI world...



## Orchus (Jul 15, 2009)

I just joined the forum, because I'm quite new to the whole Virtual Instruments-world..
I'm still a student in Music Production & Performance in the Netherlands.
I play the accordion and piano, but since I compose music for many other instruments, and it is not easy to find (free) players, and because you simply cannot go round the Virtual Instruments these days anymore, and ofcourse because it is great to have your own orchestra at your command...I'm very eager to learn all about it!
This seems to be the perfect place.

I have my own humble portfolio website: www.orchus.nl
Feel free to take a look... o


----------



## Shantar (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Orchus.

Welcome to VI Control forum. Looking forward to hear your music.


----------



## Hal (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome here
and good luck with MAGISTRATUS


----------



## JohnG (Jul 15, 2009)

welcome Fieke.

Looking forward to conversing. Your website work is very ambitious, which I like a lot.

Keep it coming.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello Orchus,

Welcome! Wonderful web site design. Very elegant. For some reason I can't get the flash players to work? 

What I hear on the myspace page is great though!


----------



## Orchus (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind comments 
Webdesign/artwork design is what I do when I need a break from all the music..

I don't know what causes the flash-players not to work,
they're from Mixpod, a website which provides players, 
some time ago I had the same problem, the site was down or something like that,
maybe this was also the case with you.
In time I'll replace them by flash-players I made myself, but I'm not such a flash-hero...


----------



## Orchus (Apr 21, 2010)

After a long time of absence I'm thinking about returning to the VI forum...


----------



## lux (Apr 21, 2010)

that sounds like a good move

just wondering, why are you specifying it? did u have any trouble here or with some members?

Luca


----------



## Orchus (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no, not at all!
It wasn't my intention on implying that by saying it here explicitly...
I just sort of lost track of the forum, but I like to join discussion again and follow the recent updates in the scoring business..


----------



## lux (Apr 21, 2010)

Orchus @ Wed Apr 21 said:


> Oh no, not at all!
> It wasn't my intention on implying that by saying it here explicitly...
> I just sort of lost track of the forum, but I like to join discussion again and follow the recent updates in the scoring business..



it sounds twice a good move then


----------

